# Photo Books



## RhyKno (Aug 11, 2010)

Where can I find a place online to publish multiple copies of a photo book I want to design completely on my own.


----------



## NateS (Aug 12, 2010)

RhyKno said:


> Where can I find a place online to publish multiple copies of a photo book I want to design completely on my own.



Something like blurb?  They have tools to let you create your own design and then they will print your final design.


----------



## KmH (Aug 12, 2010)

RhyKno said:


> Where can I find a place online to publish multiple copies of a photo book I want to design completely on my own.


Hard cover? Soft Cover? Leather? Suede? What size?

Just about anywhere that does press products can also do books. Most also have ROES software so you can upload your own design.

Here is a popular online consumer outlet: Mpix.com - Custom Hard Cover Books


----------



## RhyKno (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to do a hard cover 10" wide by 7 1/2" tall kind of cheep and i need like 50 of them...the cheepest place i have found is 21 bucks but they just singles. i know there is a some that will print alot for cheeper..i just cant find it.


----------



## laurenpressey (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out Brilliantly Bound Photo Books | Bonté Books.  They are new and although I haven't used the personally, I have friends who rave about their work and customer service.


----------



## tsblo (Aug 22, 2010)

I have done printing through Asuka books. They did an amazing job. Not the cheapest but by far worth the price.


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 22, 2010)

You could check out lulu. No idea what they charge tho.


----------



## Fate (Aug 23, 2010)

Make your own photo book with Blurb is fantastic. Nice paper quality and you can use either In Design or their own program to design your book how you want. I swear by them!


----------

